# Job lost on critical skills visa



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

My question is regarding what happens when you lose a job on critical skills visa, consider you were retrenched/probation not survived/or wanna leave on your own? How long you are still valid in the country?

Or you have to inform DHA about it? or it would be still fine to travel and look for another job until you have a valid visa?

Regards
Heena


----------

